# alder cones



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

just ordered some. i have a 21 gallon, how many cones should i drop in? and do you guys remove them after a 1 month? i also catappa leaf in the tank, would that make a difference or would it be too much in the tank? just want a natural environment for the shrimps. if i boil the cones do i use regular tap water or r/o water to boil them? then let it dry out before placing in tank? and is it ok to continue my regular duties adding minerals/bacterium every week and feeding every other day?
thanks.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry don't understand what you are trying to achieve. What is cappa leaves?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have 4 IAL leaves in a 10G and no issue. I also have an alder cone in the tank for about a year, I didn't remove it and just leave it there. No ill effects observed so far.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

thanks randy. what other leaves are there? how about the catappa leaves, do let it stay in the tank as well? mine has been in the tank for 2 months now


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

chance said:


> thanks randy. what other leaves are there? how about the catappa leaves, do let it stay in the tank as well? mine has been in the tank for 2 months now


First of all, to avoid confusion, catappa leaves = IAL (Indian Almond Leaves). I leave them in the tank until they become like mesh. But even then sometimes I get too lazy and leave them in there for a bit longer (until next time I feel like sticking my hands in the tank).

I don't think it matters. I do find multiple IALs create an area most shrimps would hang out in. As long as there's still good flow I don't think that is a problem.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

I know IAL ower ph and kh, wouldnt that be harmful to ANY established shrimp tank as you are causing the ph and kh to fluctuate? So if my shrimps are breeding, will adding IAL have any benefits?


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

I had my shrimps for about 6-7 months in a 7 gal, transfered them to another tank(20gal) for 3 months now. No berried ones what so ever. Im trying anyway to get them berried . Avoiding the shrimp viagara method. Btw i have a 100 plus crystals i purchased so mating should be faster?? maybe cause i switched from tap water mix with prime solution in old tank to r/o water in new tank?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You can use oak or beech leaves too. They lack the antibiotic properties that IAL have, but otherwise work just about the same way. They tend to encourage the growth of some bacterial colonies, which are not in any way harmful, in fact, they are good eating for shrimp, which likely explains why they like to hang out near them.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

thanks for all the info guys much appreciated.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

chance said:


> I had my shrimps for about 6-7 months in a 7 gal, transfered them to another tank(20gal) for 3 months now. No berried ones what so ever. Im trying anyway to get them berried . Avoiding the shrimp viagara method. Btw i have a 100 plus crystals i purchased so mating should be faster?? maybe cause i switched from tap water mix with prime solution in old tank to r/o water in new tank?


Use the right substrate and RO then things should just happen by themselves. If they are always active then I bet you by end of next month you'll get a lot of berried female. September is always good, although not as good as March/April in my experience.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

how many cones should i put in a 20 gal? i put 2 in the tank already. is more better. any of you guy try to mix these in the tank as well DRIED BANANA LEAVES, GUAVA LEAVES and INDIAN ALMOND CATAPPA BARK ?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

chance said:


> how many cones should i put in a 20 gal? i put 2 in the tank already. is more better. any of you guy try to mix these in the tank as well DRIED BANANA LEAVES, GUAVA LEAVES and INDIAN ALMOND CATAPPA BARK ?


I guess it depends on what your goal is.

I'm sure you'll be okay to add 10 alder cones, 4 IALs, and 2 banana leaves in a 20G. But if you expect them to do wonder then you might be disappointed. They are just some alder cones and leaves with certain elements to boosts immunity system, not the silver bullets.

Successful shrimp keeping/breeding (for most bee shrimps) is simple and straightforward, the right substrate, the right water, a lot of patience are all you need.

PS: forgot to mention, a bit of luck will go a long way too.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

My goal is to get my shrimps berried and not die. I notice 1-2 shrimps die every 1.5 weeks.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Banana leaves, guava leaves and Indian Almond bark are new to me. What properties are they said to have and where on earth would I find them ?
I know Indian Almond Leaves, and some of the hardwood tree leaves native here, and alder cones, though I have not used them myself, I'm aware of them.

So what's up with banana, guava and almond bark ?


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

I saw one person on ebay has them all. I will post a link when i get off work.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-TANTORA-...4?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item43be6b95d8


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Very interesting. Who knew banana leaves had antibiotic properties.. I learn something new every day.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

you going to order some?


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Fishfur said:


> Very interesting. Who knew banana leaves had antibiotic properties.. I learn something new every day.


I read in another forum that urine does too but I wouldn't pee in my tank.


----------

